# 2014 misses thread



## dpoole (Aug 22, 2014)

Lets see who owns up to their misses this year, and lets see who will be first ? OH that would be MARTIN


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 22, 2014)

OK I see how its gonna be. Go ahead and add 3 squirrels to the list as well.......I thought the SC spike was 10 yds he was 7. My arrow was in the ground at 9. That's my story......


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 22, 2014)

High miss on a squirrel in the back yard. He paused I shot over his back distance 19 long steps.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 22, 2014)

Add #4. Dang yard squirrels ain't easy in south Ga. Mikey......


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 22, 2014)

Misses? I can't remember misses.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 22, 2014)

I've got 4 squirrels missed and a chipmunk. One arrow stuck in a tree and another that has been stolen by seed ticks


----------



## Al33 (Aug 22, 2014)

I had been watching a couple of squirrels in my back corner since early June but I have not seen them since Aug. 14th.  I have been watching for them morning to night and it's as if someone told them to get out of town before daylight on the 15th. Consequently , no misses for me,............yet.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 22, 2014)

One squirrel for me,sixteen steps, right over his lucky little back!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 22, 2014)

Geez!!! I just realized it's squirrel season. I need to get out and get some misses in too.


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 22, 2014)

Missed the first shot on my Quebec bear at 10 yds. I regrouped though.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 22, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Misses? I can't remember misses.



I like the way you think.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 22, 2014)

Blueridge said:


> Missed the first shot on my Quebec bear at 10 yds. I regrouped though.



If ya gonna count the summer I had 2 misses on pigs both inside 10 yds. I gotta quit doing that.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 22, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> If ya gonna count the summer I had 2 misses on pigs both inside 10 yds. I gotta quit doing that.



Just my two cents worth, but I don't think misses for this year should count earlier than Aug. 15th. At this juncture I would be happy to say I missed a tree rat, at least I would have seen one to shoot at.

BTW, these city squirrels are a lot smarter than the country squirrels, they have calendars and can read the game regs..


----------



## BowHunter89 (Aug 22, 2014)

So far one miss on a treerat, hopefully many more chances.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 22, 2014)

I let 2 more fly earlier today. 0-6 on tree rats so far.....


----------



## robert carter (Aug 22, 2014)

Miss...really...RC


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 22, 2014)

Al33 said:


> BTW, these city squirrels are a lot smarter than the country squirrels, they have calendars and can read the game regs..



Al, I counted 15 different squirrels around my yard on the 14th. I literally saw only one on th 15th and he was in the top of a huge pine shredding pine cones. Maybe I shouldn't have told them all on the 14th they better enjoy their last day of safety...


----------



## Dennis (Aug 23, 2014)

There are no squirrels anywhere around my yard


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 23, 2014)

I missed #7 this am. #8 around 1 pm .This could get expensive. This one was a perfect shot right where it was standing. The squirrel wasn't there when the arrow made it... Nolan has 3 misses as well. If arrows ain't flying critters ain't during and I haven't had a gimme yet....


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 23, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Miss...really...RC



Sorry RC this is one thread you wont be able to participate in!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 23, 2014)

Nolan and I added two more. #9 & #4....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 24, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> Nolan and I added two more. #9 & #4....



At least you are flinging arrows.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 25, 2014)

Chalk up another he buggered, I drew followed and 4ins in front of his face. Squirrels round here are terrified I've been after them hard.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 25, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> Nolan and I added two more. #9 & #4....



Me #10 Nolan #6.....


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 25, 2014)

My yard squirrels have gone into hiding. Can not figure it out I am usually over run with them. Did hear one barking across the dirt road yesterday morning.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Aug 25, 2014)

Put me down for #2 and #3 and I need an arrow search party in Screven County if anyone wants to volunteer...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2014)

When shooting, in the backyard, I usually have a least two feeding under the bird feeder, that's about five yards away. They have seen me shoot, so they don't pay any attention to me, and I don't mess with them.
I'll be missing doves, out there, before long.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 26, 2014)

OK, my turn.

I went bowfishing with Jerry Russell and missed five times on carp but did manage one kill.


----------



## JBranch (Aug 26, 2014)

One yard squirrel for me


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 26, 2014)

After another miss #11 I decided to pick up my game. Double bull and a decoy.  Just gotta find the time to sit it now...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 26, 2014)

Now ya talking. I'd find something softer for the decoy just in case one hops up there.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 26, 2014)

Those things look tuff on arrows Mr.Martin.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 27, 2014)

#12! But Im pretty sure this one combed some hair right between the ears.......

Im at 14 misses now but several super close and I took some feathers of a dove so I guess 15 is the right #.......


----------



## robert carter (Aug 27, 2014)

I missed a squirrel...stupid tree jumped in the way.RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 29, 2014)

I hit one center mass this am w a judo. He took it like a man and ran off.... Is that considered a miss?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 29, 2014)

Use an old broadhead. I gave up on judo point because of that very scenario.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 30, 2014)

Nolan has 9 misses now...


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 18, 2014)

I added 5 misses on squirrel over the weekend. Its never easy cracking the door open and shooting thru the gap......


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 18, 2014)

A squirrel Saturday
Another squirrel this morning.


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 19, 2014)

one squirrel twice on Saturday and once on Monday...I'm on a roll


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 20, 2014)

Missed a doe at 14 yds tonight. She ducked real quick. I also had a 6 pt come in to 22 yds then turn and walk back away. Hunting 5 crabapple trees. 

Nolan had 4 bucks come down the funnel he was in. All inside 15 yds when the lead spike smelled where he walked in. Two spikes a 7 ptr and a nice 8 .


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm up to 10 on squirrels. They learned not to move in front of my arrows apparently.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 21, 2014)

My first 2 shots at deer.

9yds high arrow over the back in dirt at 11.

20yds low, right underneath doe #2.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's the run down. 7:35 a 120class buck comes in I'm holding the centaur long bow shoot right over his back after a pretty intense stand off. Wind was perfect but he didn't like something he started circling down wind I knew gig was up pulled drop the string. And 4ins over his back.

From my tree my arrow was 23yds I'm calling him 19ish.

Then him exploding out of there does came running up the draw as I'm in the process of nocking the next arrow I manage to drop that arrow and fish out the next. Shot high at 17yds on a doe. I thought I got her but she rose at the arrow went past so close that it looked like a hit. 0 for 4 prime spot. Just gotta learn how to shoot a dern Deer!!!!!!


----------



## RLykens (Sep 26, 2014)

Missed a spike at 17 yards. Perfect shot he just wasn't there when the arrow got there. That's twice I've been jumped now and its getting old.


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 26, 2014)

This new game is tough!!!  Over 100 big game kills with compound.  Got a recurve and been practicing since the Spring.  Thought I was shooting pretty good.  So far this year I have missed 4 snow shoe rabbits, 3 blue grouse and 1 mule deer.  Having fun but getting frustrated.  Now Im getting after the local deer.  Bigger learning curve than I anticipated but Im all in.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 28, 2014)

Have a feeling this won't be my last post in this thread.  New to the trad experience.  Missed my 1st one Friday afternoon.  Shot right over it's back.  Other than that it felt good.  No pins...no range finder...lots of anticipation and even a little buck fever!!!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 28, 2014)

Pointpuller said:


> This new game is tough!!!  Over 100 big game kills with compound.  Got a recurve and been practicing since the Spring.  Thought I was shooting pretty good.  So far this year I have missed 4 snow shoe rabbits, 3 blue grouse and 1 mule deer.  Having fun but getting frustrated.  Now Im getting after the local deer.  Bigger learning curve than I anticipated but Im all in.



Don't know how you've been practicing but I find that shooting with a judo point in the woods at leaves and sticks on the ground does me a lot more good than shooting at a target in the back yard.  You won't kill near as much game with a trad bow because you have to get so close, but the reward is Soooo much sweeter.  Love the picture - that is some beautiful country.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 28, 2014)

That is a beautiful place to live and hunt!!!!!


----------



## dh88 (Sep 28, 2014)

Got my first miss tonight.im sure it won't be the last


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 29, 2014)

One tree rat.  Arrow stuck in the tree so bad had to come back the next day with pliers!!

One spike right through the backstrap....didn't really miss him per say but I did miss his vitals.....

ps.  at 10 yards


----------



## snook24 (Oct 5, 2014)

missed a doe opening weekend at 22 yards...shot right under her :/ ill get her next time


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 18, 2014)

Missed a doe twice this am. First shot went right under her (she didn't drop!), she jumped at the sound of the arrow and looked around, while her bedded friend ran a ways and came back. She moved a bit closer and my next shot deflected off a limb, she started back for shot#3 but her friend came up on my arrow and ran back out to 30 yards and they fed all around "just out of my effective range". Also missed a squirrel


----------



## Clipper (Oct 18, 2014)

I have seen very few squirrels in the woods this year.  However, behind my house this morning I saw 3 and got a shot at one of them.  Missed him but it felt good to shoot at game anyway.  I was hoping for squirrel dumplings.


----------



## BBowman (Oct 22, 2014)

I missed a fat spike at 13 steps this evening. I did not aim small nor did I shoot for the tuft of white in the deer's armpit. Instead I concentrated on the McKencie 10 ring part of the deer. Arrow went over the buck's back.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 24, 2014)

Missed a pig at 30 yards just shot under it. It must have been out of my effective range


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Triple C (Oct 26, 2014)

*Transition from cables and wheels ain't that easy...*

0 for 2 so far.  Missed an 8 pt this morn in the same stand I missed a doe from 3 weeks ago.  Ain't giving up though.  Trad hunting is a whole different deal.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 27, 2014)

Next time.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 27, 2014)

Missed a doe and ANOTHER hog this past weekend


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 2, 2014)

*Miss #1*

Horse Creek spike. Thursday Morning. 14 yard shot over the back. 15 seconds after I shot 8 point at 4 yards. Did not find 8 point let him lay as shot was back in liver. Gave him 5 hours before we started tracking. Lost blood trail about 150 yards. RC and I could not pick it back up. Looked till around 5:30 with no luck.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 7, 2014)

Missed Bullwinkle this morning I sure wish I could get a big buck closer than 30 yards


----------



## beaulesye10 (Nov 12, 2014)

Been scouting a new WMA have been four times and seen pigs every time. I passed up a shot yesterday afternoon at a 100lb boar at 4 yards because the larger milking sow was coming down the line in the group of 15... Ended up getting winded by the boar and missed shot at the sow at about 35 yards as she stopped for one last look before walking away. Seems like there is a saying about a bird in hand....maybe next time.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 16, 2014)

Fox Squirrell shot just under him.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 18, 2014)

Well,,,,

Same story different day.

0 fer 5
17yds over her back. Stuck in the ground as she squatted and destroyed my arrow as she tore out of there. It's spotless 9ins of dirt and no broadhead. She broke it on her jump as she ducked my arrow.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 19, 2014)

I miissed a doe this evening 6 yards from my tree. She came in running and just as I was going to bleat to get her to stop she did anyway giving me a small hole to shhoot thru. As best I can tell my arrow was a tad high over her back. Just thankful I had the opportunity with most of the leaves down.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Nov 26, 2014)

I missed a rabbit the other day twice. Shot over him then under him. This morning I missed a squirrel in a dead tree about 13 yards high.......


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 26, 2014)

Think I've missed 10 shots at squirrels this week. Last week 3 of 5 were deadly.


----------



## Tikki (Dec 1, 2014)

Put me on the board for 3.  Missed an 8pt 2 weeks ago, twice (smh) and a 4 pt this past Friday.  I am not keeping count on squirrels!! Dang tree rats!


----------

